# feral with no flight feathers on one wing



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello I saw a feral pigeon holding its wing out at a strange angle. Ive brought it home and now realised all the long flight feathers are missing on one side. It can fly but prefers not to. How long will the pigeon need to stay before the flight feathers grow back? Should I keep the pigeon confined in a cage where it can only stretch the wings but not fly? Sorry I cant post pictures as I have no camera. Thanks Jayne


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Jayne,

Not sure how long it will take for the flights to re-grow, but it was suggested I do that with my Woodie that I'm having trouble getting an injury on a wing to heal It's made worse by it constantly trying to fly. Apparently they are about to moult and was told the feathers will come back about September.
Not sure if that applies to ferals.

It doesn't necessarily need to be confined if it hasn't got an injury, as long as it's just missing feathers, it depends if it's better for you to have it caged.

Good luck with it.

Janet


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I found one in my backyard like that one once:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/winston-portrait-of-a-survivor-11280.html

They finally grew back after a false start and he was fine after a couple of months.

Pidgey


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Janet and Pidgey, thanks for your replies. Yep, my pigeon looks exactly like Winston! So I guess I have just got to wait for a few months until the feathers grow back

.Poops and everything else seems fine at present but will get back if there are any other findings later.

Jayne


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Flying by with my 2 cents 'cause I had the _same_ experience!!

My friend brought me VALentino on Valentine's Day (Sun. Feb. 14) because he couldn't fly. He was fine _except_ all the flight feathers were broken off on his right wing!

I had heard that they could grow back faster if the broken ones were pulled. I had no idea how to do this and wasn't about to experiment....sooooo, VAL lived on my balcony until he grew his flights back.

I feed a small feral flock in the mornings off my second floor balcony. Because of VAL's cooing, it was not long before he had buddies showing up to eat the seed I put out for the finches, sparrows and doves! He was also a messy eater, so some were able to greet him more up close and personal!

*Finally!!* on Saturday, June *5*, I deemed VAL's flights were long enough and opened the cage door. 

He flew to the railing and then to the roof of the apt. bldg. across from me. Yeaaa!! For about a week, VAL would roost on one of my balcony support beams. Then, one day, he was gone!

Not to worry, he is busy chasing the lady pijies and may have a nest and mate, but he's baaaack...at least in the early morning to enjoy some seeds from me in the feeder!

Since he's a Checker, I ID him due to the snap-on band on his right leg. He seems to be doing just fine out in the real world!

Anyway, that may give you some type of time line about the re-growth of those flights. Of course, how they were lost could make a difference in the time of re-growing.

Wishing all the BEST with Love and Hugs

Shi and VALentino


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

I cut Cher-Ami's wings while I was in Pennsylvania taking care of my sick dad for safety reason for her, being I would let her out, I didnt want her flying in an unfamiliar place..she is not a flyer, but I didnt want to take the chance...That was in February...her flights still havent grown back yet...which is strange, becaue when I first got her, I clipped her wings and they grew back....I left them until I went by dad....
So we are past 5 months and still no flights..


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh and we had a ring neck dove for 9 years that we found in our yard, with only one wing clipped, the other was fully flighted, not touched..she couldnt fly, and then didnt want to leave..she was an inside bird for 9 years...she was awesome...She and my parakeet were best of friends...She used to lay eggs all the time...


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi everyone thanks for all your replies. It really helps to hear from others who have come across a problem that I have not experienced. This is why this site is so valuable to me especially if there is no one to talk to about my favourite subject PIGEONS!

Well it seems that this is going to be a long haul for the pigeon, having to wait several months for the flight feathers to grow back. The pigeon is a sweet, darling little bird and I believe a Hen as several other piggies have been bowing and cooing.A popular piggie!

Interesting about the pulling of flight feathers so they grow back faster. I had heard about this but dont feel able to do this. Apparantly it is more painful for them than the cutting of flesh (wound) I am unsure if the feathers have all come out or if there is abit of quill still in the bird? I need to examine the pigeon more carefully.

I had no idea that people clip the wings of pigeons to prevent them from flying. As this is on one side only I wonder if the bird had it's wing run over by a car or pram as I have seen this happen. Would someone clip just one side of a birds flight feathers? The bird is very friendly and has no problem with my getting close. I wonder if it belonged to someone. There is no band or address on the wings.

I hope the wait is not too long. Hopefully a place in an outside aviary would be great! 

Jayne


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

hope things work out!


----------

